# Mon IBook est-il mort ? ou dans le coma



## bpulse (4 Juillet 2006)

Hello les forumeurs, 
J'inaugure ma présence parmi vous... quelque peu desespéré. 
Mon Ibook s'est éteint brusquement il y a 3 jours. 
Quelques applications tournaient : firefox, acrobat, word et excell ... Suivant les indications classiques pour le relancer, je n'ai pu que constater un bruit de fond assez inquiétant et une impossibilité de le rallumer, snif !

Précision : 
Achat neuf en juin 2003 en Suisse donc pas de garantie
Il n'a jamais planté jusqu'à ce jour maudit 
Il a été configuré par un informaticien donc aucun programme cracké (souvent problématique paraît-il ?) et autres rajouts ...
Utilisation exclusivement liée à la bureatique et le web

 : 
A qui m'adresser ? Dans ce genre de problème que fait un bidouilleur et que déconseille t-il à un profane ?
Combien pour le coût de réparation ?
Je serai à Paris pour 20 jours à partir de jeudi, pouvez-vous me conseillez un endroit pour le faire réviser pas trop cher ?

Merci d'avance pour vos précisions !


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> Hello les forumeurs,
> J'inaugure ma pr&#233;sence parmi vous... quelque peu desesp&#233;r&#233;.
> Mon Ibook s'est &#233;teint brusquement il y a 3 jours.
> Quelques applications tournaient : firefox, acrobat, word et excell ... Suivant les indications classiques pour le relancer, je n'ai pu que constater un bruit de fond assez inqui&#233;tant et une impossibilit&#233; de le rallumer, snif !
> ...



Bonsoir, bienvenue sur MacG. 

Qu'entends tu par rallumer ?
D&#233;marrer sur le syst&#232;me ?
As-tu essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur le CD d'installation ?
As-tu essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur un disque dur externe ou un Mac d&#233;marr&#233; en Firewire(touche t enfonc&#233;e au d&#233;marrage) ?
C'est peut-&#234;tre le disque dur qui est &#224; changer.


----------



## ice (5 Juillet 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre bien la batterie aussi&#8230; As-tu essay&#233; de l'allumer en branchant le c&#226;ble d'alimentation? C'est b&#234;te certe mais c'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a qui sait&#8230;


----------



## bpulse (5 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
Le cable d'alimentation est toujours branch&#233;, en g&#233;n&#233;ral. La batterie est bien charg&#233;e &#224; priori ...

Il s'est &#233;teint comme pour se mettre en veille, en essayant de revenir sur mes applications  > &#233;cran noir. 
Du coup, j'ai tent&#233; de red&#233;marrer (le syst&#232;me) avec les touches Commande et Contr&#244;le + bouton d'alimentation, on entend bien le signal de d&#233;marrage mais nada par la suite, un simple bruit de fond, on entend l'Ibook se mettre en marche mais rien ne s'affiche sur l'&#233;cran, il reste noir, opaque ... 
Une pr&#233;cision quand m&#234;me qui a son importance, mon brumisateur m'avait &#233;chapp&#233; des mains quelques minutes avant, il est tomb&#233; &#224; peine contre le clavier (pas sur les touches et sur quelques cm &#224; peine). Il est donc possible qu'un &#233;l&#233;ment interne ait boug&#233; ? Je me suis dit cela apr&#232;s quelques tentatives infructueuses, &#231;a me para&#238;t fou qu'il plante comme cela pour un petit coup sur le c&#244;t&#233; ... Pfff

Pour tes remarques macmarco, je n'ai pas &#224; disposition un disque dur externe, et je ne comprends pas trop Firewire mais je vais essayer tout de suite !

Quand je pense &#224; mon disque dur, 40go, je n'en utilise que 8go .... Bouhou 

A plus tard et merci !


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
> Le cable d'alimentation est toujours branch&#233;, en g&#233;n&#233;ral. La batterie est bien charg&#233;e &#224; priori ...
> 
> Il s'est &#233;teint comme pour se mettre en veille, en essayant de revenir sur mes applications  > &#233;cran noir.
> ...



Le mode firewire, c'est lorsqu'on fait d&#233;marrer un Mac comme si c'&#233;tait un disque dur externe, donc si on le connecte avec un c&#226;ble firewire 6x6 &#224; un autre Mac, il monte sur le bureau comme un disque dur et on peut le choisir pour d&#233;marrer dessus.

Vas voir ce sujet qui parle d'un probl&#232;me similaire au tien. 

Les raccourcis au d&#233;marrage.


----------



## bpulse (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le mode firewire, c'est lorsqu'on fait démarrer un Mac comme si c'était un disque dur externe, donc si on le connecte avec un câble firewire 6x6 à un autre Mac, il monte sur le bureau comme un disque dur et on peut le choisir pour démarrer dessus.
> 
> Vas voir ce sujet qui parle d'un problème similaire au tien.
> 
> Les raccourcis au démarrage.



Merci pour le post, je vais lire tout ça

Oui, je me suis renseigné depuis ce matin, j'ai déjà vu faire la procédure. Non mon Ibook est mon terminal principal, là je surfe avec le PC du frangin ...
Ce sera possible dès ce WE avec un ami macophile si il sait faire ...

Sinon, j'ai tenté de démarrer la bête, on entend le signal de démarrage, on sent le disque dur tourner mais quasi à vide... pas d'image, fond noir, super déprimant :sleep:

Sinon, sais-tu : 
Durée de vie d'un disque dur Ibook en moyenne ?
Coût d'un disque dur de remplacement ?

Thanx Macmarco
A plus tard


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Juillet 2006)

- Un ibook ?
- il est mort ! extinction brutale, impossible à réanimer !
- non, nous devons essayer de le sauver ! Il a un possesseur qui déjà voit le chagrin embrumer ses yeux, éloignons de l'ibook le génie ténébreux!
- comment faire ?
- Je veux Chimie, NFS, iono et gaz du sang... Heu je veut dire branchement, CD d'instal et mode target...
- écran noi
- bon St Steeve, on va le perdre! Vérification écran.
- Vérif écran ?
- Il existe des ibook avec un défaut de construction: la charnière de l'écran cisaille un cable, coupant soit l'affichage écran, soit le retro-écalirage. On a l'impression que rien ne marche mais seul l'écran est touché.
- Comment le savoir, ho médicastre du silicium ?
- allumer (enfin, essayer) l'ibook dans le noir. On doit distinguer l'affichage sur l'écran si seul le retroéclairage est mort. On peut aussi essayer d'allumer en ouvrant à peine l'ibbok, et voir si il démarre coreect par la tranche. On peut aussi essayer de le brancher sur un autre moniteur.
- Et si ce n'est pas ça, on le perd?
- Non! Chargez à 800 ! Heu.... Non, on vérifie le N° de série pour voir si il n'est pas touché par le syndrome de la carte graphique maudite, concernant des ibook G3. Les N° de série trainent sur le site Apple ou le forum...
- Et si ça ne donne rien ?
- On enquéte rapide! Le propriétaire utilise apparemment souvent un brumisateur: il est possible que des gouttes microscopiques se soient, à la longue, infiltrées dans la machine, provoquant un court circuit fatal.
- Et dans ce cas ?
- On le monte au bloc ! (centre de maintenance apple)
- Et si ça ne vaut pas le coüt ?
- Alors direction le dispensaire, mac bidouille and co. On ne pourra plus rien pour lui.
- Au travail!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2006)

Ce n'est pas le disque dur... enfin, je pense pas : Est-ce que quand tu d&#233;marre avec la touche ALT enfonc&#233;e, l'&#233;cran s'allume &#224; un moment donn&#233; ?

Je suppose que ton iBook est un G3 ? Si c'est le cas, peut &#234;tre fait-il partit de cette s&#233;rie noire... o&#249; l'&#233;cran reste noir   (Sans vouloir faire de racisme  ) 

Pour le savoir, compare le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ton iBook avec les fourchettes pr&#233;sent&#233;s dans cet article.


----------



## bpulse (5 Juillet 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> - Un ibook ?
> - il est mort ! extinction brutale, impossible à réanimer !
> - non, nous devons essayer de le sauver ! Il a un possesseur qui déjà voit le chagrin embrumer ses yeux, éloignons de l'ibook le génie ténébreux!
> - comment faire ?
> ...



Merci est un bien piètre mot Dr Fatalis, je sais désormais qu'il est entre de bonnes mains :love:


----------



## bpulse (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

Je relance ce post apr&#232;sles quelques semaines de vacances durant lesquels je n'ai pu d&#233;poser l'Ibook en r&#233;paration.

Il est mont&#233; au bloc d'op&#233;ration ...snif

Je viens tout juste de le placer chez un apple center qui me propose 3 semaines de d&#233;lai de r&#233;paration !!! ARGH !

Sinon, un expert m'a fait le topo suivant par t&#233;l&#233;phone :

Le probl&#232;me de l'&#233;cran noir ...,  avant d'&#234;tre certain qu'il est atteint par le syndrome de la carte graphique maudite (vite vu selon les n&#176; s&#233;ries), cela peut &#234;tre :

- un probl&#232;me de connecteur interne, tout con donc &#224; refixer,
- un invecteur d&#233;fectueux, pi&#232;ce charni&#232;re du r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage, pi&#232;ce &#224; commander et &#224; fixer
- un probl&#232;me de carte graphique &#224; changer.

Ma grande question concerne le co&#251;t des r&#233;parations, la b&#234;te n'est pas sous garantie, quelqu'un peut-il me dire combien revient la r&#233;paration du connecteur ou de l'invecteur ? (en gros quoi ... )

Merci !


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je relance ce post aprèsles quelques semaines de vacances durant lesquels je n'ai pu déposer l'Ibook en réparation.
> 
> ...




Fat Boss Slim pourrait sûrement te répondre, il s'occupe de l'Apple Center de Rennes.


----------



## bpulse (28 Août 2006)

ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Je suis furieuse !!!! et aucun emoticon sous la main en plus ... 

Pass&#233;e par un service apple center mardi matin 22/8, on me r&#233;pond que je n'aurai un avis d'expertise *qu'&#224; partir de jeudi* !!!

Et que contrairement &#224; ce que l'on m'a dit ce jour l&#224;, la r&#233;paration d'un probl&#232;me exc&#232;de bien souvent 3 semaines ... Alors que je dois quitter la r&#233;gion o&#249; je suis vers le 15 septembre (&#233;tais pr&#234;te &#224; attendre un peu) mais l&#224; faut pas pousser ...

Je suis consciente d'avoir perdu 45 euros (pas grave) mais ne me console de perdre mon temps &#224; cause de rythme provincial ou aucun dispositif d'urgence n'est mis en place.

POURTANT j'ai eu un d&#233;but d'expertise : 
Connecteur d&#233;connect&#233;, invecteur &#224; changer ou au pire carte graphique maudit.

Bon, j'ai compris, je n'y connais rien en informatique mais vous lire sur ce forum me rend moins conne et  plus alerte aussi des dures r&#233;alit&#233;s de ce monde o&#249; chacun se cache derri&#232;re son ultra sp&#233;cialisation.

D&#233;pendante donc soumise ... &#224; des r&#232;gles, des d&#233;lais, des montants, un langage &#233;sot&#233;rique mais passionnant et des bidouilleurs invisibles (je connais aucun macophile dans ce bled pourri). 

Que puis-je faire ? Je n'ai rien sauvegard&#233;, mais &#231;a va, j'ai dig&#233;r&#233; le choc et me d&#233;brouille (doc sous cl&#233; usb + NET). 
Je suis en recherche active d'emploi et en mobilit&#233;. Comment assurer un rythme soutenu alors que le seul autre ordi disponible est le PC fixe du frangin tout aussi speed et en pleine finalisation d'un rapport. 

Voil&#224;, j'ai les yeux rouges.

Merci d'avoir lu ce message inutile. Que me conseilleriez-vous ?
(R&#233;cup&#233;rer la b&#234;te et attendre de se retrouver &#224; Paris ou Lyon fin septembre ? ou ...)

Bpulse


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Je suis furieuse !!!! et aucun emoticon sous la main en plus ...
> 
> ...




En effet, ça tombe mal, désolé pour toi.
Tout dépend du résultat de l'expertise.
S'il faut l'envoyer ailleurs en réparation ou attendre une livraison de pièces, ça ne vaut sans doute pas le coup de le laisser pour avoir à aller le rechercher alors que tu auras atterri ailleurs entre temps.
En attendant, peut-être trouveras-tu le moyen de te faire prêter une machine.
Es-tu allée voir dans le forum rendez-vous s'il y avait des macgéens dans ta région ?


----------



## bpulse (28 Août 2006)

Non pas encore, merci pour le conseil, je d&#233;couvre en fait ce genre de forum... 

Tu sais, j'&#233;tais en Suisse une partie du mois d'ao&#251;t et j'ai appel&#233; une soci&#233;t&#233; bas&#233;e &#224; Lausanne. Ils &#233;taient super pro, le mec est rest&#233; au t&#233;l&#233;phone le temps de comprendre mon probl&#232;me, il m'a pos&#233; plein de questions (fire wire ? son ? etc). Il a ensuite donn&#233; son avis sur ce que cela risquait d'&#234;tre comme cit&#233; plus haut.
Ensuite, il m'a propos&#233;e de prendre la machine en urgence (service payant bien s&#251;r) et qu'il pouvait s'arranger pour vite commander une carte graphique si il s'av&#232;re que c'&#233;tait cela. 
Au final, il s'engageait &#224; me r&#233;parer la b&#234;te en 1 semaine !

Et vu que je devais repartir 5 jours apr&#232;s avoir eue ces informations, j'ai dit que c'&#233;tait pas possible de mon c&#244;t&#233; et il ajout&#233; que cela me co&#251;terait bonbon de le faire envoyer en France. J'aurai du prolonger mon s&#233;jour ... 

Je ne comprends pourquoi c'est possible de faire cela en Suisse et pas en France.
2 semaines pour un devis et plus de 3 semaines de maintenance, presque un mois et demie de gal&#232;re ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> Non pas encore, merci pour le conseil, je découvre en fait ce genre de forum...
> 
> Tu sais, j'étais en Suisse une partie du mois d'août et j'ai appelé une société basée à Lausanne. Ils étaient super pro, le mec est resté au téléphone le temps de comprendre mon problème, il m'a posé plein de questions (fire wire ? son ? etc). Il a ensuite donné son avis sur ce que cela risquait d'être comme cité plus haut.
> Ensuite, il m'a proposée de prendre la machine en urgence (service payant bien sûr) et qu'il pouvait s'arranger pour vite commander une carte graphique si il s'avère que c'était cela.
> ...




Ta société était à Lausanne, c'est une grande ville suisse, donc forcément mieux fournie qu'une petite ville de province, française ou suisse.
Tu es vraiment dans un coin perdu ?


----------



## bpulse (28 Août 2006)

Je suis &#224; 20 km de Belfort, mon Ibook est d&#233;pos&#233; &#224; Montb&#233;liard (Franche-comt&#233.

Je viens de contacter une connaissance &#224; Strasbourg qui m'a dit que cela prendrait autant de temps dans le seul apple center l&#224;-bas. 

Ai envoy&#233; un message &#224; un apple center &#224; Paris 11&#232; pour voir si ils accepteraient de le prendre avec un autre devis que le leur si je l'apporte vers le 15 septembre. Je sens que le probl&#232;me n'est pas si grave que cela, je suis persuad&#233;e que c'est le connecteur car il s'est &#233;teint juste apr&#232;s que le brumisateur ai l&#233;g&#232;rement percut&#233; la partie gauche du clavier, non pas sur les touches mais sur la surface dure. C'est pourquoi mon conseiller suisse a sugg&#233;r&#233; que c'&#233;tait le connecteur &#224; replacer (on entend le son de d&#233;marrage et la syst&#232;me tourner). Ce n'est pas un pb de carte m&#232;re ...

Si ce n'est que cela, il m'a bien dit que le probl&#232;me serait tr&#232;s vite r&#233;gl&#233;, alors que dans le cas d'un invecteur &#224; changer ou de carte graphique, ce sont les d&#233;lais de livraison des pi&#232;ces et les soudures qui prennent du temps.

Je suis pein&#233;e, vraiment, au moment o&#249; j'en ai le plus besoin, le pire c'est que je ne crache pas sur Mac pour autant car en 3 ans, je n'ai jamais eu AUCUN probl&#232;me, vraiment ! Ce qui au vu des t&#233;moignages gl&#226;n&#233;s ici et l&#224; est assez rare ...


----------



## bpulse (30 Août 2006)

*Suite et fin de mon probl&#232;me *

Diagnostic : Disque dur HS 
Co&#251;t de la r&#233;paration : 375 euros 

D&#233;lai du diagnostic : une semaine 
D&#233;lai de la r&#233;paration : environ une semaine et demie
(donc mea culpa, beaucoup moins que ce qui &#233;tait annonc&#233; au d&#233;part, soulag&#233;e je suis)

Cons&#233;quence de l'op&#233;ration : toutes mes donn&#233;es sont perdues et je devrai r&#233;installer tous les  logiciels (pack office/ photshop etc ...), on m'avait install&#233; tous les programmes  gratos car &#224; l'&#233;poque je travaillais pour un gros festival en contrat msft, ils m'ont donc tout install&#233; gratos, je me rends compte de ma chance seulement maintenant, &#233;tant en recherche d'emploi je vais me diriger vers l'open source car vraiment pas de thunes ... (HS - n'y connaissant rien, &#231;a va &#234;tre bonbon, si un macophile a des pistes, preneuse je suis ; )

Voil&#224;, merci pour ceux qui m'ont aiguill&#233;e, et au fond vive mac ! car en 3 ans je n'ai eu que ce probl&#232;me-ci. Je vais garder mon BB jusqu'&#224; avoir un peu plus de thunes et m'&#233;quiper d'un nouveau jouet plus performant.

Conclusion : *On ne le dira jamais assez*
Investir dans un disque dur externe et toujours sauvegarder ses donn&#233;es, apprendre un minimum de jargon, conna&#238;tre les proc&#233;dures de v&#233;rification de l'&#233;tat de la machine etc... 
(&#231;a peut vous faire sourire mais je n'avais aucune id&#233;e de tout cela ayant toujours &#224; disposition un informaticien sous la main, ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui).


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> *Suite et fin de mon problème *
> 
> Diagnostic : Disque dur HS
> Coût de la réparation : 375 euros
> ...




Aïe !
Désolé pour tes données.
Pour Office, tu peux utiliser NeoOffice(OpenSource, gratuit).
Pour Photoshop, tu peux utiliser Gimp(OpenSource aussi, gratuit) ou GimpShop(avec des menus proches de Photoshop).

Maintenant, quand tu auras quelques économies et pour en faire, tu pourras éventuellement acheter des versions d'occasion des logiciels que tu souhaites et ensuite acheter la mise à jour(regarde sur les sites des éditeurs quelles versions sont compatibles avec les mises à jours), ce qui te reviendra moins cher que le logiciel neuf. 


Pour le disque dur externe, oui, indispensable.


----------



## bpulse (30 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aïe !
> Désolé pour tes données.
> Pour Office, tu peux utiliser NeoOffice(OpenSource, gratuit).
> Pour Photoshop, tu peux utiliser Gimp(OpenSource aussi, gratuit) ou GimpShop(avec des menus proches de Photoshop).
> ...



Mention spéciale à toi Macmarco :love:
Les éloges à ton propos sont fondées, merci pour ta disponibilité et le ton serein de tes messages 

Je vais prendre le temps de m'initier à ces programmes en espérant que je ne serai pas trop handicapée par mes lacunes en informatique. Je te tiens au courant ...


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

bpulse a dit:
			
		

> Mention spéciale à toi Macmarco :love:
> Les éloges à ton propos sont fondées, merci pour ta disponibilité et le ton serein de tes messages
> 
> Je vais prendre le temps de m'initier à ces programmes en espérant que je ne serai pas trop handicapée par mes lacunes en informatique. Je te tiens au courant ...





 

N'hésite pas si tu as des questions.

Pour Gimp, tu trouveras beaucoup de tutoriaux, comme ici.


----------

